# Understanding the 4-Week Block ? Part 2: Goals and Organization



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

In Part 1, Understanding the 4-Week Block: Advancing our Training Program I touched on some basic ideas of setting up a 4-week cycle for our training. This is not only important for helping us advance our training and reach our goals but, it is also helpful in making sure that we don’t get injured, as [...]

*Read More...*


----------

